# WTF surge everywhere except where I drive



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I drive in Charlottesville, VA, surge amounts greater than $2-$4 are very rare. I'm in DC or the Baltimore area about 2-4 days a week for non-uber reasons, and it always seems to look like this;










WTF?


----------



## Five Stars (Oct 24, 2019)

Your not alone...I promise you that. My screen looks all too familiar, all too often.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

YES ghost surge is real


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Surge surge everywhere 

drivers started coming back month ago looks like they said not worthit

my area Uber keeps playing low high with bonus week to week
Low no one drives so

stsy homedrivers
I’ll make the cash

plus gas so high I think got people at home


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Why would they pay surge where you're at? They pay surge where nobody is at.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> YES ghost surge is real


The Algorithm knows all.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Illini said:


> Why would they pay surge where you're at? They pay surge where nobody is at.


Clearly so.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Is that a surge downtown or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Every morning when I log into the app (but don't go online) it shows pretty much the entire city surging like mad.

Yeah right......at 630 AM.....lol.

I start driving to my staging area which is 15 minutes and 10 kms away. At about the half way mark when the app realises that I am not falling for their BS the surge seems to disappear.

Make your own conclusions........Mmmmmmkay.


----------

